# Chat thread?



## mummymunch

Seeing as this is the part of the forum i feel safest in i thought i would start a general chat thread? 

Soooooooo

Hi! Whatcha up to today? X


----------



## NuKe

good idea!! I'm sitting with hair dye on, about to go wash it off! My dad was supposed to be taking me to the registry office so I could give them a copy of our reading but he's had to cover a friend's dog agility class so he's taking me tomorrow morning, then I'm gonna go get the rest of my honeymoon clothes :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill pretend i didnt see this to move it ;)


----------



## mummymunch

If we throw the word wedding around will that be ok?! Its hard to keep track of everyone on loads of journals!

I have to go to the bank to pay avon today, thats not exciting! Had an awful night with emily she was up 4 times last night :( i have no idea whata wrong with her, every night she gets up, she cries, i go in there lay her down and she goes back to sleep?! Hmm!!


----------



## slb80

I am about to go to work for the first time in over 2 weeks! Back to normal for me now!


----------



## NuKe

we get nights like that munchy, could she be teething? pops gets like that, just wants a quick cuddle cuz she's hurting!


----------



## mummymunch

I cant see or feel anything, but she is 10 months now she must have something soon!! Slb80- are you looking forward to going back? Im hoping to hear about a job this week or we cant afford to get married!


----------



## NuKe

none yet? that's pretty late! Poppy was late too- didn't get her first one til 2 weeks before her birthday! 4 months later... we now have 11. :shock:


----------



## slb80

I am after the all the decorating we have been doing this last week! I need to go back to work for a break!


----------



## tmr1234

i have just made some rainbow cupcakes for the 1st time was going to do them for my son's bday's but they look amess from the out side but cool in side and tast sooo yumm but not sure now lol

we are all full of colds here as well so lots of snoty kids lol


----------



## twiggy56

Abs didnt get her first one til 10 months!! Shes getting a whole load in now, back molars too :nope:

Poor bean. Shes pretty miserable with it, as is mummy with the amount of whinge that child produces when shes teething :growlmad: :haha:

Kaz- how come we arent allowed a chat thread in here? Im confused. Am I being a rebel? :haha:


----------



## mummymunch

i think all threads have to be relevant to their section, so general chat doesnt belong in bride & beyond!

Emily has no teeth and no hair! the amount of milk she drinks she should have lots of both! i've bought an amber teething anklet so hopefully when she gets some (im hoping she gets more than 1 at once) it'll help, although she has got quite weird gums, the top is like split in 2? and they are very thick and hard. i will try and find a picture!


----------



## twiggy56

ahh I see, just put the word wedding in the thread title :haha:

Abigail is 16 months and she STILL is nearly bald! Love my baldy though, will be so bizzare when she has hair! Was hoping she'd maybe get some for the wedding but nope, unless she sprouts a full head of glossy locks in the next 7 weeks!! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

This morning MrHB woke me up at half 6 bless him when he was getting ready for work so I got up because I couldnt get back to sleep and made him his lunch which I forgot about last night :dohh: I was so tired, i buttered the bread on the wrong side. :sleep:

Then I did some light housework and washing:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing:

and then I went and picked up some food for lunch and took it to my friends where we sun bathed for 3 hours and chatted. Love summer days like that!

Later on, I have Badminton haha!


----------



## Mynx

Evie only had 2 teeth at a year old and now she has 12, numbers 13 and 14 (the canines) are on their way thru as we speak :dohh: 

Been out with my eldest daughter today.. she treated me to a lovely pub lunch and then I had to traipse around the shops with her while she was looking for stuff for her first girlie holiday in Kavos! My baby girl is waaay too grown up :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

twiggy56 said:


> Abs didnt get her first one til 10 months!! Shes getting a whole load in now, back molars too :nope:
> 
> Poor bean. Shes pretty miserable with it, as is mummy with the amount of whinge that child produces when shes teething :growlmad: :haha:
> 
> Kaz- how come we arent allowed a chat thread in here? Im confused. Am I being a rebel? :haha:

Should be in "general chatter" section ;)


----------



## mummymunch

Ive eaten a whole swiss roll today...


----------



## Timid

Besides the average day at the office, I've had arguments this afternoon with OH over some of our guests deciding (with 2 weeks to go) that they can't make it - and over my Aunt (who personally, I think IS coming) who has not yet RSVP'd - making me hassle her via facebook to get a response. Feel terrible about having to hassle people because MIL is worried - she offered to phone people! So inappropriate!

Argh!


----------



## Mynx

Arcanegirl said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> Abs didnt get her first one til 10 months!! Shes getting a whole load in now, back molars too :nope:
> 
> Poor bean. Shes pretty miserable with it, as is mummy with the amount of whinge that child produces when shes teething :growlmad: :haha:
> 
> Kaz- how come we arent allowed a chat thread in here? Im confused. Am I being a rebel? :haha:
> 
> Should be in "general chatter" section ;)Click to expand...

How about if we include one line of weddingy stuff per post, would that be better?


----------



## honeybee2

wedding.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## twiggy56

Iv just got a little sneaky flash of white at the top of abs' back gums, bloody teeth are making my baby turn into a horrible whingey monster :nope:

Also just looked at the weather forecast and its heavy rain and thunderstorms for the next 3 days :growlmad:

Wedding.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Boooo rain :(
It was soooo nice today! Had Alexs pool out for the first time! Though he has been a nightmare today, tired and probably overwhelmed with all the excitement of the pool, garden and a few people over.


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah was lovely here today too!

Feel bad for the T in the Parkers, guna be sodden!!





oh, and wedding :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

I bet every bride getting MARRIED this weekend thanked their lucky stars- what beautiful weather!


----------



## Mynx

:haha:

:wedding:


----------



## leash27

What a fab idea for a thread - wedding wedding wedding!!

I have had a sucky sucky day today :-( Max has had explosive diarrohea all afternoon - 3 nappy changes in 2 hours, I'm pretty sure thats his personal record to date lol. I feel so sorry for him as his little bum is red raw yet he still sits and smiles away at me. Its also my first day back at work tomorrow after 6 months MAT leave, I am dreading it but this WEDDING won't pay for itself I suppose. Would be marvellous if it did though! I just hope my little man recovers from his nuclear nappies or the nursery will end up sending him home on his first day!

Sorry to bring the thread down with my moaning. On a lighter note, we have had a very generous donation of £500 towards the wedding fund. Its being given to us as a contribution towards the flowers but since we would never spend £500 on flowers we have been told to spend on whatever we like. Shoes it is then lol!!

x


----------



## EmmyReece

Love this thread :wedding:

I've been dog sitting all day for my brother as he's gone to Stoke on Trent for a Morrissey gig that he got tickets to for his birthday, he's not coming back until Thursday morning :grr:

Keeping my fingers crossed that my bridezilla notebook arrives tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex finally went to sleep at 10pm :sleep: what a mentally tiring day!


----------



## tmr1234

All the talk of teething makes my grat full we are past that part but my LO wasnt that bad rueben got all his throw when he was 2 months old with no fuss at all. Lucas got his about 8-9 months with only min pain to him but lots to me as he used me as a chew thing lol. It is such a same that they hurt so much for them and there isnt much you can do. My mate is from spain and she said that when a baby is getting teeth there and they can see the white under the gums they cut the gums and it is ment to stop them hurting but there is no way i could do that to a LO. 

My day yestaerday was ok DH has got a chest ifc LO is getting over his cold and i was boling hot all day dont know if it was with the cold or coz it was soooo hot. It is ment to rain here today as well. Rueben is the only 1 that hasnt had the cold. Just over a week untill he finishes school for 7 1/2 weeks may get a lie in 1 morning lol

And iam STILL waiting for my tog pics it has been over 3 weeks now and nothing yet i wanna see NOW!!!!


----------



## mummymunch

Leash27 hope your first day back goes ok :) and that max feels better soon, i had an awful night with emily, it took 2 hours of screaming for her to go to sleep, (she finally went to sleep at 10) but got up at 12 & 1 tbh i dont know if she woke up after that i was too asleep! 

I have so much to do today, i need to go to town to pay avon, 
Meet my best friend (Also MOH!) before she goes on holiday, meet my mummy group for lunch, gut the house and hopefully have a nap as i was up at 5:30 :( 

I want to move the wedding to xmas 2012 but i dont think i'll be allowed!


----------



## leash27

Thanks mummymunch! We have just dropped Max off at nursery and I cried like a girl! I am such a wuss! They said I can phone as many times as I like to see how he is though, they will regret saying that by the end of the day!

So now I am off to get ready for work, its going to be so weird getting ready to leave the house without trying to entertain Max at the same time. The house is so quiet, I don't like it...and here come the tears again! I need to man up!

Sounds like you have a lovely day planned, wanna swap places lol?? Why won't you be allowed to swap? Its only a few months earlier isn't it? A Christmas wedding would be so beautiful! 

x


----------



## EmmyReece

oh leash if you need to cry then you cry hun, it just shows how much you love him and how much you'll miss him :hugs: if it makes it any easier have you tried thinking of how you'll be able to provide for him and make the :wedding: better :hugs2:


----------



## mummymunch

Bless ya! You're allowed a cry! I would swap happily! Emily is being the devil, she just will not sleep which makes her super cranky! She slept for 30 mins of her 2 hour nap :(

We've booked the church but nothing else, im still waiting to hear about a job, i guess if i were working and saving there is no reason not to move it! I have soooo many ideas for a christmas wedding :p


----------



## mummymunch

IM HAVING THE WORST DAY!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!


and breathe!


----------



## honeybee2

think i got a job today :smug:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's brill hb

what's going on mummymunch? :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Oooo congrats hun! What's it doing? 

Everything ok MM? x

Well today was pretty quiet but tonight I went to Zumba with my best mate and then spent the rest of the evening putting our large flat screen tv up on the wall so that Evie doesnt keep poking it!


----------



## EmmyReece

I let Chris do all the diy round here, if I put a flatscreen tv up it'd probably fall down within an hour or so.

I'm feeling really sorry for myself tonight, my back is killing me. I went out with mum today and as we were getting ready to come back, she drove her wheelchair up the ramp into her car a little too fast and tipped herself backwards down the ramp onto the floor :shock: So, me and Nikki have to push the wheelchair up, with mum in it, get it onto two wheels, and then push it down onto four wheels, and in the process we've broken the back support on her chair :dohh:


----------



## leash27

Oh no Emmy, are you ok? You should get plenty of rest if your back is sore. Mine has been real bad since I was pregnant and the GP keeps fobbing me off saying its because I had an epidural when I had the emergency c-section. He said it takes 6 months for it to 'go back to normal'. Its been 5 and a half months and it seems to be getting worse. One of my friends got me a spa day for my birthday though and it includes a hot stone massage so I am hoping that will ease it a little bit. Is your mum ok??

I have had a crappy week girls :cry: Went back to work on Tues so Max started nursery (I cried), then I had an interview for a promotion on Thurs which I totally effed up (I cried again), then yesterday in work I had a call from the nursery that Max wasn't well so OH had to go pick him up and took him to the GP who said its 'viral' (their answer to everything seems to be 'its viral') so Max has been awake all night coughing and spluttering and been really sick, not taking his bottles etc. To top it all off, I am working all weekend too so will barely see Max or OH!!!!! Life sucks!

Sorry for the rant :flower: Feel a bit better for getting it all out though!

Oh and just to keep this 'relevant'.....

WEDDING WEDDING WEDDING GETTING MARRIED WEDDING WEDDING :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

whats up mummymunch?

Its a new chain of restaurants opening up called 'saloon' its western themed!

I applied to be front of house months ago and I got the interview and they loved me! Just waiting for a call back. 

Training starts 8th august which means I wont have to do playscheme this year if I get it-phew!

The training sounds amazing, they do group bonding and team work etc etc. The official opening is 15th august.

I made them laugh all the way through it, pulled appropriate jokes which cracked them up, they said my answers were incredibly impressive and when it came to my turn to ask questions I asked them all about their food (local produce, recycling, carbon footprint) and there rival frankie & bennys next door (I suggested they get to know their new community to understand what they want etc so they can be better than frankie and bennys). They were very impressed and I got along with them so well! Fingers crossed! I could work then whilst in the last year of uni.


----------



## honeybee2

I got the job! They rang and left a message as soon as I left :yipee:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's brilliant news, congrats


----------



## mummymunch

Awh well done!!

Well i have been kicked out. Not sure where me and OH stand not sure if there will be a wedding let alone a relationship. He said i was lazy and didnt do anything, so im at my mums trying to figure out wtf im gonna do :(


----------



## honeybee2

where is your baby girl sleeping :shock: honey, I hope this gets sorted!


----------



## mummymunch

Well she goes to his mums on a saturday and sat night so she us there atm. My mum recently converted her conservatory into a 2nd sitting room with a futon in it so im gonna stay there and if we are here tomorrow then i have a travel cot for em :(


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhh hun :( :hugs: hope you sort something out


----------



## Mynx

Omg MM, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope you get things sorted out!


----------



## mummymunch

Well all we've done is text argue, i'm going to go home in a bit to see if he wants to talk things through, i dont know whats gotten into him lately :( we're struggling with money and i can barely do anything cause of my pelvis, and he keeps telling me im lazy, i dont do anything and that i treat him like a butler yet im the one thats always doing everything :( sorry for the moan ladies :( xxxx


----------



## Mynx

Dont be daft hun, if you need to vent then it's better to get it outta your system! We may not be there in person to give you hugs, but we're good listeners! :hugs: I really hope you guys can get it sorted out hun x


----------



## mummymunch

I came home late last night, we talked things out, i need a permanent place for emily to live, so we're gonna try and do what the other one wants (i wnt him to spend time at home and to stop leaving his shit laying around) and he wants me to stop "treating him like a butler" and to keep the house clean.

Urgh!we've both been under a lot of stress, especially over money so i guess we needed a blow out, but its not fun to be kicked out with you have a bubba!


----------



## honeybee2

he wants YOU to keep the house clean? Doesnt he have hands?


----------



## mummymunch

You wouldnt think so! i told him its not just me tht lives here, he leaves his shit laying around too, the house isn't dirty, its just messy, i have a crawling exploring baby! i understand he works all day but i have emily all day, and night, i have to ask him to feed her or change her, or to get up with her in the morning. he does have some nice points though im just mad at him atm :p 
I've told him i will make more of an effort with the house if he makes more of an effort being a dad! he likes to use his bipolar as an excuse but i can tell when hes poorly and when hes being a knob!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope it gets better for you hun


----------



## Scamp

Mind if I join? I'm feeling lonely :haha: I won't be online all day, waititng for Mike to ring then I can get on with the housework, wasn't feeling well yesterday so nothing got done :blush:

How are you all?

Omg, Emmy, one more day :happydance::happydance:

xxx:kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwww ... wish we were in Cheshire this weekend, I'd have dragged you to Chester for a couple of hours :rofl:

I'm so jittery and excited it's unbelievable :blush:

You got any plans for once you've done the housework?


----------



## Scamp

We could of looked at wedding dresses :cloud9::haha:

I can't wait to see the pics :yipee: What time you going?

Probably coming back on here, we've got my mate coming round later so Mike can help him with union stuff (the guy that left his Mrs because she's been hitting him etc, he's gone back to her :( ) Mike finishes at 5ish so will try to keep myself busy
xx


----------



## EmmyReece

We've arranged to be there at 11.00, so should be back home by 14.00 as we're going to do some food shopping on the way back :happydance:

ooohhh I found a lovely lady on ebay who's selling a set of unused body shop coconut body butter and body scrub (the big pots) and she's let me buy it now and then pay her in the morning when I get paid :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

I'll be online then :thumbup:

Aw, that's really sweet of her :)

Mike rang, just to let me know that he's too tired to talk and he's going to get some lunch :dohh: Bless. xx


----------



## honeybee2

aww mummymunch!!! why dont men understand that kids are a full time job?? he may work 8 hours a day but you work 48 hours a day so you should share the cleaning!


----------



## EmmyReece

awwww poor Mike :(

yeah it was really nice of her, was quite shocked, but she had no problem with it and really appreciated that I'd messaged her before hand to ask if it was ok. Can't wait for them to arrive, I'm gonna smell so yummy :haha: :rofl:


----------



## mummymunch

So today is my 20th birthday and its been shit. I got up with the baby and daniel didnt
Get up till 10:15. I havent had a card from him or emily, then he says im ungrateful for expecting anything other than my ring, cause it cost so much, i dont even have the ring, its my first birthday as a mum and all i wanted was a card :( x


----------



## Scamp

Aw hunni, massive :hugs: x


----------



## Scamp

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake: :cake: :kiss:


----------



## mummymunch

Thank you hun, would it be sad if i bought myself a card from her?! X


----------



## Scamp

I don't think it would be. If it was me, I'd get some cash from oh and buy yourself something nice :thumbup: x


----------



## EmmyReece

I don't think it would be sad either, I'd probably feel the same if I was in your shoes :flower:

Happy birthday by the way :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

aw, some men really dont think do they? x


----------

